# Tire Size (i am stupid)



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hey when ti comes to reading tires I cant do it.
I have a STOCK b14 sentra
96
gxe
i went to tiresplus.com and it says I have 14 inch rims
but I am sure I ahve 13s

does anyone know what came stock on the sentras?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

correct me if i am wrong:
steelies - 13in
se alloys - 14in
se-r aluminums - 15in


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i have steelies but tires plus says I ahve 14s
so i am like ummm


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i have 1995 gxe and mine are 13" steelies and tires


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I must say, the title of this thread is apropos. Why not look on the tire itself?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

because I cant read em for some reason


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

the 13 inchers come with 155/80-R13 tires on the B13, most likily yours came with the same or 175/70-R13, 
dunno if you were lookin for the actual tire size also


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't understand "I can't read them". You are unable to make out the size information due to a flaw on all four tires or a physical debility on your part?

I'm not being a smart-ass, I just don't understand. Every tire sold in the United States has a buttload of information molded into it, among which is size.

Hell, if nothing else, grab a tape measure.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

on my old 155s (i swear they are like 10 years old, if not the origionals) its hard to read. if they're dirty and hard to read just wet them down.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well
i washed the damn things
and the numbers was rubbed pretty good.
but i found out they are 165x80x13 or was they 60s


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well this will defy that chart above, the 200sx se can come with 175/65 r14's and also some other sentras.....so like about 97-98, 14's became the standard.....and they're steel with the nice cap...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i wish i had 14s
i just need to get new struts before Iput my 17s on
so i dont keep eating tires...


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *correct me if i am wrong:
> steelies - 13in
> se alloys - 14in
> se-r aluminums - 15in *


SE alloys are 15in. (for the b14 sentra, i think 14in on 200sx)

How would increasing tire size stop help you eating tires? All you would be doing is spending more money each time.

-PC


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i meant I need to put my struts on so i wont be eating tires..

My struts are out so I cant get it aligned


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a question for the Tirefolk... 
My Girl has stock steelies on her 98 Sentra GXE which are 175/65/14 ... that's fine. Uses Lugs, not bolts like my car, but I came across a set of 89 Accord wheels/tires for a good price, still looks good except for that annoying "H" ... Question, is moving up from stock wheels to a 195/60/14 not a good idea? 

I'm a little lost with the whole idea and I know I'm going to hell for putting stock honda wheels on a Sentra, but I did try and the wheel base is too thick for the lugs to fit all the way on the threads... should I sell the wheels and get something thinner? or will she be okay driving with the lugs 1/2 way in? My instinct tells me that's a bad Idea, but I thought I'd go to the source for a second opinon


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also consider the hub size, offset, and lug nuts' pitch.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

how do I take that into consideration?... never messed with lugs before... all I know is that I tried putting on those wheels and the lug nuts tighten only half way down the thread... dangerous?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, does the wheel stick out?? are you using the nissan or honda lugnuts?? does the wheel sit flush with the hub or do you need spacers/inserts?? does it rub anything when turning??try that.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The center hub on a Nissan is larger than that of a Honda. The factory Honda wheels will not fit a Nissan. The answer is "NO" they will not work and if you did leave them on with half the threads not tightned down, they would fall off within a few miles.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

The wheel sits pretty flushed to the fender...and to the hub (there isn't any play)... but after tightening down the lugs all the way down, there are about 4 or 5 threads left on the nissan lugs where I think if I just got longer screw thingys where the lug goes, it would be fine...

I stuck the wheels on eBay and maybe someone will be kind enough to get them...


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

99 sentra gxe went with 185/60-14 on the se wheels


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

From what I'm seeing, if you get longer studs you should be just fine...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

cool... how do you remove the studs on the 98 sentra GXE? is it reall hard or can be easily done with basic set of tools?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Cullam3n said:


> *SE alloys are 15in. (for the b14 sentra, i think 14in on 200sx)*


My alloys were 14in on my Sentra


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

dragonfli_x said:


> *cool... how do you remove the studs on the 98 sentra GXE? is it reall hard or can be easily done with basic set of tools? *


Tools: Hammer, 5" C-clamp, pliers, ratchet or wrench set

Front: Take off the calipers and remove the rotor (if it doesn't slide off, then use the appropriate sized bolts for the 2 holes near the middle; it'll pry it off without damage). Behind the rotor is a shield, but there is a small protion cut out. Line the stud you are removing up to that and use a hammer to unthread it and knock it out.

Rear: Take off the drum and anything else that might be in the way. There are certain sections behind the studs that provide enough room to smack it out of there with a hammer.

When threading new studs, reassemble the brake and use a lug nut that you can throw away afterwards. Tighten the crap out of it, but don't strip or damage the studs.

I suggest getting a Haynes manual because it goes through it step by step, that way you can't screw up...


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *My alloys were 14in on my Sentra *


I was talking about the b14 Sentra SE. 

-PC


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Cullam3n said:


> *I was talking about the b14 Sentra SE.
> 
> -PC *


Oh, I have the GLE...


----------

